# 2.5 gal. enclosure lid



## TomKemp (Apr 7, 2015)

I did up this one tonight. After attempts at making other ones. I'm happy with how this turned out. I plan to keep making more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 7, 2015)

very nice, the only thing id change is a little more of a dam for those that do like to burrow, but im sure something non-burrowing going in there ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 7, 2015)

Perfect for Avics IMO


----------



## pyro fiend (Apr 7, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Perfect for Avics IMO


yes avic but like i said only for burrowers. ^_^ like a psalm would prob be a bit miserable in there lol but im sure he built that acording to the T he plans on adding to it. but looks good.

also @OP i personaly think a 6" hinge looks lovely on some of these smaller enclosure fronts just an idea ^_^ but who am i to judge a front falling cage i prefer mine to be horizontally hinged XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Apr 7, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> yes avic but like i said only for burrowers. ^_^ like a psalm would prob be a bit miserable in there lol but im sure he built that acording to the T he plans on adding to it. but looks good.
> 
> also @OP i personaly think a 6" hinge looks lovely on some of these smaller enclosure fronts just an idea ^_^ but who am i to judge a front falling cage i prefer mine to be horizontally hinged XD


I like horizontal as well. Yes the OP didn't specify what type of T it was for so i was just throwing an opinion out there . But yes a dam affect is a perfect method for a Psalmo


----------



## TomKemp (Apr 10, 2015)

I picked up a few 2.5 gal aquariums to make up some of these for fun. 
I didn't really give it a thought to do the hinge setup horizontally Pyro Fiend. I'll have to give that a go as well 
 In the next few months I'm about to have quiet a few slings that aren't really slings anymore that will need rehousing. I figure in the meantime I can experiment more and make up some really nice enclosures for them. I like these because you can flip them horizontally and have a nice setup for certain terrestrials as well.


----------



## TomKemp (Apr 12, 2015)

I stopped by PetCo today to pick up a nesting box for our love birds and randomly snagged up a good sized female Aphonopelma Seemanni for $25 bucks. Score!
So that sealed the deal as to what I was going to put in this enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RolliePollie (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice tank


----------

